# MK3 TTS ReMap



## Brandonluke (Apr 3, 2020)

Anybody got any recommendations for mapping?

Just had a quote for £762 for APR remap, I am Bradford based.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

If you go APR ask them to prove the car still passes the emissions test afterwards.

They've just had to re-do the S1 map as an owner failed spectacularly at first MOT. Map was removed (which he was charged for) and it passed no problem. They've now sorted him out but the initial response of their reseller(s) was "pay £100 every year to take the map off, mot then re-apply". Not amazing.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Brandonluke said:


> Anybody got any recommendations for mapping?
> 
> Just had a quote for £762 for APR remap, I am Bradford based.


Revo might work out cheaper if you also want the accompanying TCU map, haven't heard of any mot issues with them...


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I have been APR stg 1 for 2 years and passed both mots.

I'd say it's one of the more expensive maps, i'm sure there are better out there


----------



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

Remap Kings https://www.remapkings.com

They have a deal on at the moment and performance remap is £244. I have this in my TTS. There is a noticeable difference at the top end. No issues with MOT.

And its mobile so they do it at your house.


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

I haven't got a tts but the tt quattro I went for revo and loving it, they sell world wide and meet all their emissions, I haven't heard of any problems here in the UK plus get the gearbox chipped for quicker and higher revs changes
Russell


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

looks like superchips has gone under, revo it is then, getting mine done when garages are open, out of interest for stage one is it worth getting the induction kit as well ?

ta

migzy


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

If you are going to change the induction then you may as well swap the turbo elbow and induction hose at the same time

You can get a VWR kit that includes the R600, elbow and hose.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Yep all easy DIY mods. 
GFB dv+ too
Although the forge all in one pipe and elbow piece is a better option, will probably swap my separate items for this all in one piece too.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Forgot to add pic


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

right car is booked in for the revo remap, contemplating on the revo carbon induction kit, question is, is this really necessary on a stage 1 remap, will there be any benefit ?

ta

migzy


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Performance wise, barely. 
Induction noises will sound better though.
Shluuuuurp


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

placeborick said:


> Performance wise, barely.
> Induction noises will sound better though.
> Shluuuuurp


you've made up my mind then, just going to do a remap .

induction kit and exhaust can wait for later ;-)

ta

migzy


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

migzy said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > Performance wise, barely.
> ...


Hi,
Are you having the gearbox software remapped at the same time?
This is a good thing to do when you are having the engine remapped.
Cheers
Steve was


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

There is also CM Tuning in Morley who are an MRC dealer but these ECU & TCU maps are as expensive as APR


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Not a TTS so not directly comparable, but my RS has a stage1 map and it passed mot in December no issues, emissions were well inside tolerances - tbh it never even crossed my mind a stage1 map might be a problem!

Have had APR in previous years and even have their DQ500 map (which iih is not great); considered them recently for a stage2 upgrade, however their pricing model beggars belief and I refuse to be ripped off, so won't be using them in the future.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

until you maintain the OEM cat, any stage 1 car will pass emission test


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

powerplay said:


> Have had APR in previous years and even have their DQ500 map (which iih is not great); considered them recently for a stage2 upgrade, however their pricing model beggars belief and I refuse to be ripped off, so won't be using them in the future.


I've heard a fair bit negative about their DQ500 TCU map, how much is it? Bit shocked at the ECU pricing - 1450 for stg2 ECU only - for that you'll get ECU + TCU from Unitronic which IMO is a much better package as well. And I thought that was a bit expensive at the time...

Stage 2 emissions are an issue, I have a 200-cell cat installed but not sure it will cut it. HJS sell one that is EURO6 compliant and supposedly good to 700hp, about £600 so will swap one in if needed. RS-specific, HG Motorsport sell one with the option on the HJS cat too, and Unitronic are imminently releasing one that will pass.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

Steve2017TTS said:


> migzy said:
> 
> 
> > placeborick said:
> ...


was told it wasn't necessary, is it ?
ta

migzy


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

interested in it, may you post a link?



ross_t_boss said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Have had APR in previous years and even have their DQ500 map (which iih is not great); considered them recently for a stage2 upgrade, however their pricing model beggars belief and I refuse to be ripped off, so won't be using them in the future.
> ...


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

migzy[/quote]
Hi,
Are you having the gearbox software remapped at the same time?
This is a good thing to do when you are having the engine remapped.
Cheers
Steve was[/quote]

was told it wasn't necessary, is it ?
ta

migzy[/quote]
Necessary - no
Desirable - yes!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> interested in it, may you post a link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like HG now sell an HJS branded downpipe with integrated EURO6 cat, which is 2 grand... the option to have them as separate "mid-pipes" is no longer there.

Wagner still offer an option for the secondary cat positions at £685 - they claim to be EURO6:
https://www.wagner-tuning.uk/500001028.KATSINGLE.html

Looking for the HJS single cat they only go up to 500hp rated for EURO6 compliance, and quite search these are about £800: https://www.hjs-motorsport.de/products/tuning/universal-catalysts.html

For £600 you'll get a 400hp rated one.

I thought there was a 700hp option single pipe, maybe not HJS, who are the nuts but also charge for it!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks, going to check the links, for sure 2 grand is out of my budget :lol:


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuqfR0wEYS0&t=934s


Really love the sound of that, what has been done to the car map-wise and exhaust-wise?


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

Motors in for the Stage 1 map and also the DSG stage one, they were trying to sell me the carbon kit, looked lovely, but soooo much dollar. Tempted, very tempted

looking forward to picking the car up later ;-)

migzy


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

did you go for Revo engine stage 1/DSG stg 1 and nothing more, right?


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

When for Revo Stage 1 and the DSG stage one and i slipped and got this as well, everyone loves a bit of carbon. Also got an SPS switch so I can put back to stock or take the map off completely if I go on holiday










i'm loving it, excellent power and haven't stopped smiling, as long as the mrs doesn't keep putting 95 petrol in it then i'm a happy bunny ;-)

migzy


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

by the way, no pre/post bench-test? how the power delivery has changed? what about the DSG behavior in dynamic and lever in S? upshift rpm still the same? did they removed kick-down and auto-shift?


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

ok so, after rempap first noticeable differences is that in D mode everything is just smoother, gear changes power delivery, etc. this could be the DSG stage 1 am a combination of the extra power.

In S mode, it vicious, totally different beast, gear changes happen around the 6600 mark, and it punches. it's basically a loose your licence add on if you not careful. But god damm did it put a smile on my face.

well worth the money, the carbon induction kit i would say not so noticeable, but it could be a combination, until I get it dyno'd i cannot confirm the power outputs 100 % but they state 370phn and 480 nm torque and it feels like it.

basically if you can get a 24 month interest free credit card just do it, I did. cost me £2100 with all the bits and so far worth every penny

migzy

there's one thing i will i just say there is a difference between pre 2018 cars and this must be considered


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Has the Revo induction kit improved the sound at all?


----------



## Hogey (Nov 2, 2019)

migzy said:


> cost me £2100 with all the bits and so far worth every penny


Is that including the carbon bits? Or just the mapping?

Cheers


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

Hogey said:


> migzy said:
> 
> 
> > cost me £2100 with all the bits and so far worth every penny
> ...


£2000 includes both the remaps and the carbon bit plus install, it's cheeky that revo don't include VAT on their advertised prices also install

migz


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

DPG said:


> Has the Revo induction kit improved the sound at all?


i can't hear much difference, i would say slightly louder but not in your face

i think the cone induction kit would be louder, but there carbon looks the business

migzy


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

AceVentura said:


> Remap Kings https://www.remapkings.com
> 
> They have a deal on at the moment and performance remap is £244. I have this in my TTS. There is a noticeable difference at the top end. No issues with MOT.
> 
> And its mobile so they do it at your house.


would like to compare the maps of differing brands - bi difference between £240 and nr 3 times that..


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

you get more grunt out of the revo remap and they are highly established with years of experience

migzy


----------



## dezza59 (Mar 13, 2012)

Used Kinetic Tuning based in South Wales. Excellent service and well pleased with the results.


----------



## Froomer (Jul 28, 2020)

I've been looking at a remap for my TTS. There's a company near me (in Essex) that does a custom remap called GAD Tuning, Guys there are very knowledgeable 

This is there YouTube Page: https://www.youtube.com/c/GadtuningCoUk/videos


----------

